# BMW Car control school before PCD... worth it?



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm doing an ED August 30, and planned on doing PCD (no overview) afterwards. Realizing I might want some schooling on how to drive through Europe, I looked at the PDS schedule to see if they have any car control classes before my ED. To my luck, there is, Aug 27. 

Should I do the class knowing I'll be doing PCD later? I know the PCD is just an intro of the school, but if I account the cost (PCD is free, school is not) I don't know if I should even consider the school. But I want to do the school eventually, just not know when (or if it's worth it after doing PCD)

I guess my question is, is there anything completely different between PCD and car control school (other than price of course)? If I do the school, I'll probably not do PCD as there won't be a point. Or should I?

The choices and timings... grr


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Nevermind... the class just filled up.... ugh.... PCD it is  

I mean yay PCD!


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, I just signed up for the class!! So with the PCD, can I still drive an M5??


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> I'm doing an ED August 30, and planned on doing PCD (no overview) afterwards. Realizing I might want some schooling on how to drive through Europe, I looked at the PDS schedule to see if they have any car control classes before my ED. To my luck, there is, Aug 27.
> 
> Should I do the class knowing I'll be doing PCD later? I know the PCD is just an intro of the school, but if I account the cost (PCD is free, school is not) I don't know if I should even consider the school. But I want to do the school eventually, just not know when (or if it's worth it after doing PCD)
> 
> ...


I did PCD earlier this month and I think it was well worth it. For me, the natural progression would probably be PCD first and then the car control school. PCD is an abbreviated version of the car control school, kind of like an introduction. I guess if you do the car control school first, everything you do during your PCD would be a review. Are you doing the one day or two day car control course? I would highly recommend the two day, as it is more in depth and you get to drive different cars etc. Also, during PCD, you are only able to drive the model of car that you purchased. They will take you for a hot lap with their professional driver in the M5.

Some of the differences are that for PCD, BMW pays for your hotel, breakfast, lunch and dinner (the night prior to delivery) and you do the factory tour. As you are doing ED, there is no vehicle overview, so your day is basically finished around 1pm. I made it back to Jacksonville by 8pm that evening.

Either way, you will have a blast. I haven't done the car control course yet, but definitely am making plans to do so. I will take any excuse to get back to the Performance Center.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

gator15 said:


> I did PCD earlier this month and I think it was well worth it. For me, the natural progression would probably be PCD first and then the car control school. PCD is an abbreviated version of the car control school, kind of like an introduction. I guess if you do the car control school first, everything you do during your PCD would be a review. Are you doing the one day or two day car control course? I would highly recommend the two day, as it is more in depth and you get to drive different cars etc. Also, during PCD, you are only able to drive the model of car that you purchased. They will take you for a hot lap with their professional driver in the M5.
> 
> Some of the differences are that for PCD, BMW pays for your hotel, breakfast, lunch and dinner (the night prior to delivery) and you do the factory tour. As you are doing ED, there is no vehicle overview, so your day is basically finished around 1pm. I made it back to Jacksonville by 8pm that evening.
> 
> Either way, you will have a blast. I haven't done the car control course yet, but definitely am making plans to do so. I will take any excuse to get back to the Performance Center.


Yeah, but I actually signed up for the car control class before my ED. Hopefully I can learn about how to drive the car before I do (what timing!!).

I'll still do PCD because it's for two, and my guest and I can get pampered for free


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There is a little instruction at the PCD but it is basically just fun times. The three driving exercises are an essentially uncoached mini-autocross, a panic stopping exercise (probably the most instructional) and a wet skid pad exercise to show you that the stability control works (and what it is like to do a 360). 

I haven't done the car control school but I've heard you do about the same skid pad exercise we did at the M school. We got instruction in how to recover from understeer and oversteer. We also did a rat race and timed figure 8s but the initial instruction was so we would be safer on the course and also on the street. We drove the course but before we did we got instruction in how to take each corner. I believe you will find that there is a lot more teaching in the course, teaching is very limited in the PCD (there isn't much time for one thing). 

I would do both. The PCD is just a fun way to get delivery. The course will help you drive better.

Jim


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks all! I'm still scheduled to do the Car control class 8/27/2012, and ED pickup 8/31/2012. I'm so excited for that week, can't wait!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I was a little late getting to this thread... but it looks like they summed it up pretty good for you. I think you will get a lot of benefit from the Car Control class before your ED. You can then apply what you learn when you come back to take re-delivery and have a little fun.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> I was a little late getting to this thread... but it looks like they summed it up pretty good for you. I think you will get a lot of benefit from the Car Control class before your ED. You can then apply what you learn when you come back to take re-delivery and have a little fun.


Thanks Jonathan! I'm not sure if you'd know the answer to this or not, but for the car control class, do you drive a manual or an automatic? I'd wish it would be a manual as my ED car would be a manual.

Thanks again!


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

johnofcross said:


> Thanks Jonathan! I'm not sure if you'd know the answer to this or not, but for the car control class, do you drive a manual or an automatic? I'd wish it would be a manual as my ED car would be a manual.


AFAIK, all of the cars are automatics.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

johnofcross said:


> Thanks Jonathan! I'm not sure if you'd know the answer to this or not, but for the car control class, do you drive a manual or an automatic? I'd wish it would be a manual as my ED car would be a manual.
> 
> Thanks again!


You're welcome :thumbup:. All of our vehicles in the Car Control Schools are automatics. We currently have manuals in the 1M's and one or two M5's. They are only used in the M Schools to teach heel toe downshifting.


----------

